# SF Forged+ :: manual? setup help?



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm reading this on CST 10:40. I'd give you an answer if you had put down a better location than USA. There's more qualified out there than me, but if I knew you were on CST time too and in a hurry to get something new together, I'd give you what I did.

Bowmania


----------



## Bbastos (May 26, 2013)

Here is a good starting point from Jimmy Blackmon that I usually reference when I setup my plunger.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvCm7dVSDII


----------



## singlearrow (Jun 30, 2014)

I found the manual for the bow here :http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0016719.6.7095313140015422677


----------



## Dave MP (Dec 9, 2010)

You can download an owners manual from Alternativess.com. Click on recurves and then risers. Scroll down to SF Forged + and you will see the download there. It's not the best manual but it's something. I got my Forged + riser about two weeks ago and I like it a lot. You sound like you're not entirely satisfied with the riser. What did you find wrong with it? If you find a better manual, please let us know........DaveMP


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

http://jocala.com/manual.pdf

Here is a manual that was forwarded on to me. One thing I do not like about SF products that I have ordered is the lack of instructions. My riser did not come with one and a SF Velocity rest I ordered did not come with one. I have owned other ILF equipment so I knew pretty much what to do but I do sympathized with anyone new getting SF equipment and not getting any instructions. That would be aggravating to say the least. If they are trying to cut costs they could at least send a webpage you could visit with instructions.
I love my riser and the rest I picked up, I also like their limbs. But sometimes its the little things like instructions that can set a persons perceptions on a company.


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the links! This helps a lot. Wonder why W&W/SF/Lancaster don't provide these docs?

Any leads on some documentation for how to install and set-up the plunger that came with the riser? I don't even know what model to call it other than it's labeled SF Forged.

BTW, just curious why the arrow rest doesn't come indexed for horizontal, vertical, and level placement? Seems like Oly risers are precision instruments -- odd that we can just place the rest as we feel right (which, for a newbie, is perplexing).

Finally, I noticed that different arrow (ie - different OD) will rest against the plunger at different heights (once the rest is placed). Is this okay -- seems like the arrow center should be aligned with plunger center. Why isn't the plunger button more rectangular in shape to accommodate different arrows....? Never mind -- it seems I can adjust the rest for at least vertical adjustments


----------



## Dave MP (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess we just have to play with it to find out how it works and what the adjustments do. Maybe it's better learning the hard way....DaveMP


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Yea, maybe. But I find it curious and a bit annoying that I spend $450 for a product and I have to figure out how to use it myself through experimentation. Surprised, to say the least.

Perhaps they assume that only experienced archers buy their products and have no need to RTFM. Is this lack of manual common across all archery products? Only certain companies?


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

I think for mine ther was a small white box with 2 allen wrenches and 2 springs. How far the plnger goes horizontally is adjusted with the inside most "knob" (black part, on the other side of the button). Use one of the allen wrenches to adjust that. The tension is adjusted from the very end of the plunger with one of the allen wrenches as well. If you want to change the spring, then you need to take off the plunger, remove the two black "knobs" on the plunger (using allen wrench) and then replace the spring and reassemble the plunger.

I had to ask somebody about it, and the manual and instructions were not very clear either. It is a lot easier to see someone doing it and pointing to the various parts.

Good luck!


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks. Okay, I'll resign myself to taking it all apart and seeing how it's assembled and how it works. And a lot more searching regarding general plunger setup. Then experiment and set it up. I was planning to do this somewhat as an academic exercise anyway (eventually). But I'm trying to quickly set this up for my wife (it's her bow) so that she can start using it. We're both kind of disappointed.

Also, my riser came in a little flawed. Perhaps just cosmetic but it doesn't instill a lot of confidence in their general quality and workmanship. Several of the threaded holes in the riser look damaged. One hole, at its edge, looks like it was hit and layers seem to be peeling there in addition to damage to the first few threads. So, at the least, pretty low quality thread work.

Looks like you have the same set up (riser / limbs) as what we have. How do you like it? Wish I could say we've actually shot an arrow already


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

kokobridge said:


> Thanks. Okay, I'll resign myself to taking it all apart and seeing how it's assembled and how it works. And a lot more searching regarding general plunger setup. Then experiment and set it up. I was planning to do this somewhat as an academic exercise anyway (eventually). But I'm trying to quickly set this up for my wife (it's her bow) so that she can start using it. We're both kind of disappointed.
> 
> Also, my riser came in a little flawed. Perhaps just cosmetic but it doesn't instill a lot of confidence in their general quality and workmanship. Several of the threaded holes in the riser look damaged. One hole, at its edge, looks like it was hit and layers seem to be peeling there in addition to damage to the first few threads. So, at the least, pretty low quality thread work.
> 
> Looks like you have the same set up (riser / limbs) as what we have. How do you like it? Wish I could say we've actually shot an arrow already


For a start, you can just remove the plunger or use it just the way it comes. 

I really like my bow, both riser (SF Forged+) and limbs (SF Axiom+). At the moment I think I am a little overbowed and I am contemplating getting a pair of 16 lb limbs in addition to the 20lb limbs I already have. The riser is 23", so the limbs are actually 22 lbs. 

I don't remember seeing damage in the holes / threads. My bow is at the range, so I cannot look at it right now, but I will examine it more closely the next time 

Where did you buy the bow from? Can you contact the seller about the thread damages?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

kokobridge said:


> Yea, maybe. But I find it curious and a bit annoying that I spend $450 for a product and I have to figure out how to use it myself through experimentation. Surprised, to say the least.
> 
> Perhaps they assume that only experienced archers buy their products and have no need to RTFM. Is this lack of manual common across all archery products? Only certain companies?


I understand your pain. Some companies provide great instructions some, not so much. You are right, though at the level of equipment you purchased, it's expected that you know how to do a basic setup so no real reason to include documentation that will just be thrown away.

No one can tell you how to set it up exactly. Nock height- shooter/setup unique, Brace height will be unique to each shooter, Tiller will be unique to each shooter, center shot will be unique to each shooter, limb bolts all in- all out, half in-yep unique to each shooter.


What should included is the Easton recurve tuning guide....


I know what I say may be harsh but what you're asking for is common knowledge for a shooter ready for that level riser. Getting a coach will go a long way to helping you feel less frustrated.


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Yea, I guess many of these things are relatively straight forward and manuals are not needed for experienced archers. But it seems like, as someone suggested above, as long as some documentation is available, make it readily available on a website; not sure why we need to go searching for it on some esoteric webpage.

Not suggesting that each product contain documentation to customize the config for each bow / archer. Completely agree with you there. But some functional documentation would be nice (ie - this is the screw to adjust tiller, this is the know to adjust centershot, this is how you adjust spring tension, this spring color corresponds to weak, medium, heavy. It's very obvious and simple to most people; but to someone who has never seen or purchased one before, questions come to mind. 

Comments were not harsh at all. But just confirms my speculation of what the reality is for many archery products.

I've got "the book" and I'll look for that Easton recurve tuning guide. Thanks.



Fury90flier said:


> I understand your pain. Some companies provide great instructions some, not so much. You are right, though at the level of equipment you purchased, it's expected that you know how to do a basic setup so no real reason to include documentation that will just be thrown away.
> 
> No one can tell you how to set it up exactly. Nock height- shooter/setup unique, Brace height will be unique to each shooter, Tiller will be unique to each shooter, center shot will be unique to each shooter, limb bolts all in- all out, half in-yep unique to each shooter.
> 
> ...


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

I recently bought a Cartel Fantom that came with nothing but bubblewrap and a rubberband. No suggested brace height, nothin'. Luckily folks here on AT are kind with their time and wisdom.


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

huckleberg said:


> I recently bought a Cartel Fantom that came with nothing but bubblewrap and a rubberband. No suggested brace height, nothin'. Luckily folks here on AT are kind with their time and wisdom.


LoL, well that sounds like fun 

It is a great thing that people here are knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Dave MP (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm no way an expert on ilf equipment, but I bought an Excel riser a couple of years ago which did come with a manual. That along with information on here and other forums really helped with my SF Forged + riser. The manual that came with the Excel is pretty good. Right now I have a temporary set of limbs on my riser while I wait for limbs to come in. So far I have found no problems with the workmanship on the riser and I am satisfied with it. I really like it.....Dave MP


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Can you post pictures of the cosmetic/thread issues you are concerned about?
Sometimes lemons happen.
If the pics show anything out of the ordinary, the good folks here will tell you. If that's the case you'll want to get in touch with LAS, as they are pretty good about fixing issues like that.


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Let me try posting a couple of pics.... (sorry, I don't have a good camera). BTW, I looked at someone's WinEX and it seemed relatively flawless as one might expect.







GBUSA said:


> Can you post pictures of the cosmetic/thread issues you are concerned about?
> Sometimes lemons happen.
> If the pics show anything out of the ordinary, the good folks here will tell you. If that's the case you'll want to get in touch with LAS, as they are pretty good about fixing issues like that.


----------



## RickRendo (Jan 31, 2014)

In the top picture which taped hole are we looking at? It appears that the tap, when withdrawn, tore the thread lead so you need to obtain a 5/16"x24 tap and retap the thread. This is a common problem and a easy fix, but if you can thread a bolt into the hole you might want to leave as is. 

Regards,
Rick


----------

